# tractor power steering fluid type and capacity?



## tractorman6600

I have been trying to figure out whether to use hydraulic oil or automatic transmission fluid in my power steering reservoir. I can't see anything in there so I don't know what is in it right now. I have been told both hydraulic oil and transmission fluid would work but I was wondering which one to actually put in it and how much to put in? There is no dipstick to check it with.
FORD 6600 1977 IS THE MODEL AND YEAR OF TRACTOR.


----------



## sixbales

Howdy tractorman6600,

Welcome to the tractor forum. 

Most guys use Universal Tractor Fluid (UTF) for the power steering, transmission, and rear end/hydraulic reservoirs. You can get UTF in 5 gallon buckets at Tractor Supply Stores, auto parts stores, Walmart, etc. Before buying, check the label to see that it meets Ford lubricant spec 134D. 

Attached a parts diagram of your power steering pump. Fill it to within 1/2" of the base of the filler neck.


----------



## TraderMark

I've always used engine oil in engine mounted power steering pumps. 
If the front seal in the power steering pump starts to leak, whatever oil is in the steering pump will leak into the crankcase. I'd rather it be engine oil than ATF or hydraulic oil.
Just my personal preference.

Mark


----------



## tractorman6600

Thanks guys, your help is appreciated. I have just never owned a tractor with power steering and a loader until now. I mainly used my old Ford 8n . It didnt have any of this stuff on it. I do miss it but I love the power of my 6600.


----------



## tcreeley

My NHTC30 uses the same hydraulic oil in the transmission, front axle, and the power steering reservoir.


----------

